# Ureterolysis w/omental wraps



## dagriffith (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a male patient that is scheduled for a surgery - the procedure is listed is biopsy and bilateral ureterolysis with omental wraps. I am having a hard time finding codes to fit this - does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jul 20, 2010)

What about 50715, 50.  I found the other day that omnetal flap is bundled.


----------



## dagriffith (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought about that but i was not sure about the omental wraps.

Thanks


----------

